# Knotenlosverbinder!



## Adrian* (20. Januar 2005)

hallo,
muss mir jetzt No-Knots kaufen habe aber keine ahnug wie man die bindet oder so...hat mal jemand en bild oder kann das halbwegs erklären? sonst muss ich die rolle immer zuhause lassen!


----------



## Mac Gill (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

Da, wo du die Kaufst kann dein Tackledealer dir das in 20 sec. zeigen -> ist wirklich total easy...


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

Hallo Adrian ! 







1. Man legt ein einfach Schlaufe um den kleinen Haken (1)
2. Man nimmt jetzt die doppelte Schnur und dreht sie ein paar mal um das Lange stück (2) ! 
3. Man zieht beide Enden durch die "Öse" (3)


----------



## Adrian* (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

achso, also wie en Connector von Profi-Blinker....danke Franz  :m   #r


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

Ja, ist eigentlich das gleiche Prinzip ! 

Diese Teile sind echt genial, ich hab mich lange dagegen gewehrt.. "MEINE Knoten sind auf jeden Fall besser als der neumodische Grampf!" :q :q 

Aber jetzt nehm ich so gut wie nur noch die No-Knots, einfach, schnell, bombenfest !


----------



## Adrian* (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

geht die normale schlaufe da nicht wieder auf??


----------



## Adrian* (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

hab mir mal en knotenlosverbinder aus ner büroklammer gefriemelt/gebogen und die fireline rein, wieder an den türgriff und belastet! ungeheuer was die schnur hält!!!!  :m  :m


----------



## the doctor (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*



			
				Adrian* schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir mal en knotenlosverbinder aus ner büroklammer gefriemelt/gebogen und die fireline rein, wieder an den türgriff und belastet! ungeheuer was die schnur hält!!!! :m :m


 
Gute Idee!!!!!!Werde ich auch mal ausprobieren#6


----------



## Mr.Teeq (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

ist dieses system nur für multifil oder auch für monofil gedacht?


----------



## Killerwels (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*



			
				Mr.Teeq schrieb:
			
		

> ist dieses system nur für multifil oder auch für monofil gedacht?



Nur Multi!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

@Mr Teeq --> kannst für beides nehmen ! 

@Adrian
Das mit der Büroklammer machen die Jungs von Profiblinker bestimmt auch :q :q :q


----------



## Killerwels (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> @Mr Teeq --> kannst für beides nehmen !
> 
> @Adrian
> Das mit der Büroklammer machen die Jungs von Profiblinker bestimmt auch :q :q :q



Sicher, dass man die Noknots für beide nehmen kann?


----------



## mefohunter84 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

Joooh! Man kann den No Knot sowohl für monofile Schnur, als auch für geflochtene nehmen.
Wichtig!
Bei Mono reichen in der Regel 5-6 Windungen aus, bei der Geflochtenen sollten es mindestens 10 Windungen sein.
Ach übrigens müssen die Windungen *nicht* unbedingt sauber gewickelt sein. Auch ein Vorteil!  :m


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

@Dirk
Was heißt sicher, ich machs halt :q


----------



## Adrian* (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

also da mit denn Knotenlosverbindern find ich ne echt prima sache.....werd ich jetzt mal öfters verwenden! ach und die fireline hält jetzt an der rute echt bombig! jetzt kann der hecht ruhig nochmal kommen!


----------



## Dorsch1 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

Ich benutze die NoKnots schon sehr lange.Funktionieren bei beiden Schnüren perfekt.

Ich glaub dem Franzl hab ich es mal gezeigt.   :m


----------



## Mr.Teeq (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

stimmt, des funktioniert echt!

aber ich vertrau der sache irgendwie net so ganz, denn was is t denn wenn die schnur mal locker wird, dann lösen sich doch bestimmt die windungen vom no knot system oder das ganze fängt an zu rutschen??!!!
oder hält es doch  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## Mr.Teeq (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

was mich noch interresieren würde, bei was für systemen bzw köder verwendet ihr diese technik?? nur bei kunstköder oder auch anderweitig?


----------



## Nauke (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

Hallo,

ihr fahrt so schön auf die NOKNOTs ab.

Aber um Eure Meinung rund zu machen lest mal hier bis zum Schluß:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=43956


----------



## Rausreißer (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

Also ich meine dieses System / Techninik ist ein klarer Meilenstein für geflochtene Schnüre. 
Ich möchte diese Dinger nicht missen.
Das Bild von Franz zeigt wie es geht.
Zu toppen ist die Technik nur, wenn man mit "doppelt" genommener Leine die notwendigen Windungen macht und diese mit ca. 8-10 Windungen auf dem Stahldraht windet. (nicht wie auf dem Bild gezeigt 4 Windungen)
Man braucht etwas Kraft um die "geflochtene" Schnur in die Öse des Draht zum Schluß  rein zu ziehen. (Auf Beschädigungen achten)
Etwas Bienenwachs auf die No-Knot Verbindung und die Sache ist perfekt.

Dann sieht auch ein Bimmini-Knoten im Vergleich zur No-Knot Technik alt aus.
R.R. |wavey:


----------



## Rausreißer (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

Um das Thema wirklich bewerten zu können muss der Durchmesser des No Knots- Stahls (Verbindung) gleich dem Durchmesser des Wirbels/Öse an dem der Bimmini-Twist Knoten angebunden wird. |kopfkrat 
Nur dann kann man hier eine Bewertung im Vergleich durchführen.
Deswegen halte ich nichts von voreiligen Urteilen.
R.R.


----------



## Nauke (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

Mir gehts garnicht um den Bimmini,

diesen, wohl guten Knoten, werde ich warscheinlich nie binden.

Nur das der NoKnot die Revolution ist, und 100% halte ich für PR.

Und ich wollte auch nicht in den Vordergrund stellen. 

Aber um sich eine Meinung bilden zu können oder zu wollen, zu der Frage hier,
denke ich, war der Verweiß auf den bestehenden Thread nicht falsch.

Gruß Nauke :m  |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*



> (nicht wie auf dem Bild gezeigt 4 Windungen)



dann mal du doch mal da 8 Windungen rein :q :q :q 

Ne ist schon richtig ich zähle nicht mit wieviele ich mache.. aber irgendwo zwischen 6 und 9 sollten es sein


----------



## bernie1 (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=43956
Schau mal Hier
Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## banosh (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

falls man eine Zahntechnikerin im Freundeskreis hat bekommt man die Dinger übrigens saubillig und auch in verschiedenen Grössen und Stärken.
und mono funzt auf jeden Fall auch!!!


----------



## banosh (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

@Rausreißer

hast du ein Bild von diesem Bimini-Knoten?Würde mich mal interessieren!!!


----------



## bernie1 (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

http://www.fvkempenophoven.de/frame.html


Fertige Knoten stets noch mal kritisch betrachten. Bei irgendwelchen Zweifeln abschneiden und neu binden, schließlich kommt es oft auf einen sicheren Knoten an! 


*Zuerst einmal muss man die Angelschnur an der Rolle befestigen:*





 

*Mit diesen Knoten verbindet man 2 Schnüre:*





 

 

 

 

*So bindet man die verschiedensten Schlaufen:*



 

 

 




Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## chinook (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub dem Franzl hab ich es mal gezeigt.   :m


 

 Und der dann mir ....


 -chinook


----------



## taildancer (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

kann man die dinger auch vors stahlvorfach binden?
oder sind die dinger nur als knotenersatz direkt am köder geeignet?


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

Hi Taildancer - du kannst damit auch Hauptschnur und Stahlvofach verbinden !


----------



## taildancer (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

Sehr schön...dann werd ich mir mal die dinger ranholen!
aber ich glaub beim ersten mal schleppen über den dunklen tiefen der finnischen seen werd ich feuchte hände und angstschweißflecken unter den achseln  haben!!!
so ganz vertrau ich der sache noch nicht,muß es erst sehen!


----------



## nikmark (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

Ich habe die mal testen lassen  #6 
Schaut mal: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=39406

Nikmark


----------



## nikmark (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*



			
				Killerwels schrieb:
			
		

> Nur Multi!!!



Völlig falsch!
Da die durch das Prinzip der Reibung halten, sind monofile Schnüre sogar besser geignet!

Nikmark


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

@Nikmark
weißt du zufällig aus welchem Material die No-knots bestehen, bzw. denkst du kann man die irgendwie selber fertigen ?


----------



## nikmark (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

@ Franz

Federstahl (V2A) mit hoher Festigkeit. Kannst du selber machen !
Schreib mir mal 'ne PN, dann wirst du genauer (und mehr   ) geholfen  #6 

Nikmark


----------



## Ghanja (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

Also ich verwende zum Spinnfischen ausschließlich knotenlose Wirbel. Egal ob Stahlseide, 1x7 oder Hardmono - die Verbindung an sich hat sich bis jetzt noch nie verabschiedet. Wenn's mal einen guten Hänger gibt bildet das Vorfach die Sollbruchstelle. Desweiteren gibt es mir bei Verlust die Möglichkeit, ohne viel Arbeit (keine Quetschhülsen etc.) ein neues Vorfach anzubringen.


----------



## taildancer (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

@ghanja...Du wickelst das stahlvorfach um den no-knot?


----------



## Adrian* (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

@taildancer 

es gibt auch sowas von Profi-Blinker, nennt sich Connector, ich glaub mit den No-Knots kann man das selbe machen.
aber ich mach die schlaufe vom Stahlvorfach durch den no-knot....


----------



## Clasher (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

Hi,

ich hätte mal eine Frage zur knotenlosen Verbindung.
Und zwar würde mich interessieren wo die Schnur bei einem Hänger des Verbinders dann reißen würde?
Man sagt ja immer der Knoten ist die schwächste Stelle der Schnur also reißt diese bei einem Hänger an der geknoteten Stelle.
Lässt sich bei der knotenlosen Verbindung noch vorhersagen wo die Schnur reißt?

Gruß oLLi


----------



## Chamberlain (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*



Clasher schrieb:


> Hi,
> Lässt sich bei der knotenlosen Verbindung noch vorhersagen wo die Schnur reißt?
> 
> Gruß oLLi



Wenn es um geflochtene Schnüre geht, ganz klar *nein* !!

Meiner Überzeugung kann man auch bei Verwendung eines Knoten nicht vorhersagen, wo die Schnur reißt.
Es gibt zwar einige, die meinen das genau vorausrechnen zu können.
Aber da kann man auch gleich in die Glaskugel schauen ! |rolleyes


----------



## Cormoraner (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

Man kann sich künstlich Sollbruchstellen erzeugen. Vielen binden einen Haushaltsknoten in das Vorfach oder gerade bei dicken Schnüren (wie beim Welsangeln), wird die Schnur vor dem Vorfach leicht angerauht (mit nem Stein oder Messer leicht rüberziehen).

Ansonsten bricht es völlig unplanbar wo es gerade am Schwächsten trägt. Kann auch 30m hinter dem Köder sein... auch blöd.


----------



## thanatos (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

;+ bin ich auf ´m falschen Dampfer ,kenne es so ,daß das Vorfach einiges weniger Tragkraft haben soll als die Hauptschnur #6 
 Alles andere ist m.E. Mumpitz


----------



## Jetblack (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*



> Schnur vor dem Vorfach leicht angerauht (mit nem Stein oder Messer leicht rüberziehen).



Das ist dann Präzisionsmurkserei ??

Man lernt nie aus ...|uhoh:|uhoh:#d#d


----------



## Clasher (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten ;-)
Gruß oLLi


----------



## Chamberlain (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*



thanatos schrieb:


> ;+ bin ich auf ´m falschen Dampfer ,kenne es so ,daß das Vorfach einiges weniger Tragkraft haben soll als die Hauptschnur #6
> Alles andere ist m.E. Mumpitz



Würde jetzt nicht sagen, du bist auf dem *falschen* Dampfer,
sondern auf einem* anderen* ! 

Beim Meeresangeln z.B. in Norwegen dient das Vorfach zum Schutz gegen scharfe Fischzähne, 
rauen Gewässergrund und der gleichen.
Da die geflochtene Schnur fast gar nicht abriebfest ist, sollte man
also unbedingt ein Vorfach benutzen.
Und damit auch das Vorfach wenigstens einen vollen Angeltag überlebt 
( wer will schon alle paar Minuten sein Vorfach wechseln !?)
wird hier gerne zu dicker Mono Schnur gegriffen (0,8 bis 1,2 mm !)
Angelt man z.B. mit einer 30Lbs-Ausrüstung trägt die geflochtene Hauptschnur sinnigerweise etwa 15 kg.
Das 1,0mm starke Vorfach kann aber durchaus etwa 40kg tragen !
Hier soll also das Vorfach nicht als Sollbruchstelle missbraucht werden,
sondern dient einzig und alleine als reine Schutzmaßnahme vor Abrieb.
Was sich beim Drill von kapitalen Fischen letztendlich bezahlt machen wird.

Der Verlust eines Großfisches ist sicherlich um einiges schmerzlicher,
als ein paar Meter der heißgeliebten Geflochtenen !
Jedenfalls meine Meinung !


----------



## wallerangler (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

Hallo,

ich kenne keinen Welsangler der seine Schnur mit dem Messer oder Stein bearbeitet damit es eine Sollbruchstelle gibt. Und ich kenne viele Welsangler.


----------



## yukonjack (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

hab schon lange nicht mehr das Wort : Knotenlosverbinder gelesen.


----------



## Chamberlain (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*



yukonjack schrieb:


> hab schon lange nicht mehr das Wort : Knotenlosverbinder gelesen.



Stimmt !
Wird ja meist die deutsche Bezeichnung *No Knot* verwendet ! |rolleyes


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*



Cormoraner schrieb:


> wird die Schnur vor dem Vorfach leicht angerauht (mit nem Stein oder Messer leicht rüberziehen).



|bigeyes ei,ei,ei |kopfkrat

Kenne ich SO auch nicht.
Würde ich SO auch nicht haben wollen.
Das geht mit endsprechenden Knoten an de richtigen Stelle besser und präziese.


----------



## Mot (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

Moin Moin,

Ich muss euch sagen, ich bin schon seit 2 Jahren ohne Knotenlosverbinder am Wasser und das Funktioniert  sehr gut!

Clinch mit Doppelschnur ist das Zauberwort. Schnur durch den Wirkel, Spucke rauf festziehen, Schnurenden abschneiden und mit Bondic fixieren und Fertig.#6

Für diese Wahl gab es ein Grund und dieser ist der wiedeholte Schnurbruch genau am Knotenlosvebinder, da dieser immer eine scharfe Drahtkante hat und da war der Preis auch egal.

Versucht es einfach mal.


----------



## Mot (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*



thanatos schrieb:


> ;+ bin ich auf ´m falschen Dampfer ,kenne es so ,daß das Vorfach einiges weniger Tragkraft haben soll als die Hauptschnur #6
> Alles andere ist m.E. Mumpitz




So kenne ich das auch und wer da Schmerzen mit hat, kann als Alternative auch die Verbinder ( Wirbel, Einhänger ) kleiner und in der Tragkraft geringer auslegen und damit schon zu 80% steuern wo das Vorfach oder Schnur brechen soll wenn es Hängt.


----------



## Cormoraner (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

Wenn ihr etwas nicht kennt, bedeutet das nicht das es falsch ist. Ich bin Welsangler und kenne dementsprechend auch einen Haufen anderer Welsangler. Früher ! war das Gang und Gebe, zu Zeiten in der es auch nur Mono gab. 

Wenn ich ein 2mm Kevlar Vorfach dran habe, weiss ich defintiv das dieses nicht bei einem Hänger reisst, selbst wenn ich einen Knoten reinhaue :m 
(Ausnahmefischerei in Spanien)

Ich nutze No Knots übrigens nur bei Barsch, Zander und Hecht. Für alles "Größere" wäre mir das nichts, auch wenn es sehr gute Handarbeiten wie z.B: von Blinker Jörg gibt.


----------



## thanatos (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

@ Chamberlain 
 ja hast ja recht ,kenn ich von Norwegen auch so aber da hab ich zwischen Hauptschnurwirbel und dickem Vorfach noch ein 
 schwächeres Mono als Sollbruchstelle #6 hat sich noch nie nachteilig aus gewirkt .
 Deutsche Sprache -schöne Sprache ,die Anglisierung um jeden Preis find ich irgendwie zu k..ä brechen


----------



## Chamberlain (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*



thanatos schrieb:


> @ Chamberlain
> ja hast ja recht ,kenn ich von Norwegen auch so aber da hab ich zwischen Hauptschnurwirbel und dickem Vorfach noch ein
> schwächeres Mono als Sollbruchstelle #6 hat sich noch nie nachteilig aus gewirkt .



Das ist natürlich ne Möglichkeit !
Ich allerdings will bei der Norwegen-Angelei keine (bewußte) Sollbruchstelle.
Und diese soll ja wohl nur bei einem Hänger zum tragen kommen ! ?
Ich wende daher lieber eine andere Taktik an.
Hängervermeidung !
Klammert man mal das Naturköderangeln aus, muß man seinen (Kunst)Köder 
nicht ständig auf dem Grund aufschlagen lassen !
Also ein Stückchen übern Grund angeln.
Das ist meiner Erfahrung nach auch viel fängiger.
Oder gleich im sogenannten Mittelwasser fischen.
Das einzige was da hängen bleibt, ist der Fisch am Haken !


----------



## Chamberlain (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*



thanatos schrieb:


> Deutsche Sprache -schöne Sprache ,die Anglisierung um jeden Preis find ich irgendwie zu k..ä brechen



That´s right !!
Einfach ein no go, ever diese englischen Ausdrücke.
Never ever !
The End, der own Nickname ist not mehr tysk !

|rolleyes
:q


----------



## WalKo (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

Habe mich letzte Zeit mit den Knoten etwas beschäftigt gerade im Hinblick als Sollbruchstelle. 
Einen sehr Aufschlussreichen Test hat unser Nick hier gemacht, wo 9 verschiedene Leute Knoten gebunden haben die Er dann auf Tragkraft testete.
http://www.70grad-nord.de/knotentests.html
Die hohen Tragkräfte der Toro Tammer Schnur braucht Ihr gar nicht zu beachten den die 16-fach hohl geflochtene hat wenig mit Euren Schnüren gemein.
Die 20lbs JB als 6-Fach geflochtenen ist die repräsentative Schnur. 
Das Ergebnis der Knoten Allgemein ist 34-78% der linearen Tragkraft, wobei sowohl die Niedrigsten als auch die höchsten Werte mit dem gleichen doppeltem Clinch Knoten erreicht wurden.  http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/cli_dp_verb.htm
Die Mehrheit liegt bei 50-60%. 
Der Einfache Palomar Knoten lag sehr Nahe bei 50% mit sehr engen Schwankungsbreite von ca. 5%  http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/palo.htm
NoKnots halten laut Angabe von Stroft, (habe ich irgendwo mal gelesen) 70-90%.

Was sagt uns das?
Bei allen in dem Test wäre der Knoten zumindest Theoretisch eine Sollbruchstelle. 
Offensichtlich können die wenigsten einen an sich nicht übermäßig komplizierten Knoten wie den Doppelten verbesserten Clinch so richtig binden um sein Potential auszuschöpfen.  
Trotz der an sich viel geringeren Knotentragfähigkeit des Palomar Knotens, haben einige mit dem mehr Tragkraft als mit dem an sich viel Tragfähigeren Doppeltem verbessertem Clinch. 
Weil einfach zu binden bekommt den jeder vernünftig hin. 
Den Palomar gibt es auch noch in verbesserter Version so das da noch Steigerungspotential ist. http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Knotenbank/palo_verb.htm
Mit einem NoKnot hätten die meisten mehr Tragkraft als mit den Tragfähigsten Knoten, weil NoKnot einfach und ein Tragfähiger Knoten zu kompliziert für die Meisten richtig zu binden ist. 

Offensichtlich, was für einen das richtige ist ist eine sehr individuelle Sache ja nach dem wie man was beherrscht und das weiß man erst wenn man seine Verbindungen gemessen hat. 

Der Knoten mit dem Größtem Potential ist meiner Erfahrung nach der Bimini-Twist.
http://videofishingknots.com/bimini-twist.html 
Mit dem hole ich in der Regel je nach Schnur 5-15% mehr als mit einem NoKnot heraus so das die Schnur in der Regel auch irgendwo in der Mitte reißt. Das ist aber auch der einzige Knoten mit dem ich es schaffe den NoKnot von der Tragkraft zu schlagen. 
Das ist aber wohl nur für jemand wichtig der wirklich darauf fixiert ist alles aus seiner Schnur herauszuholen ohne Rücksicht auf große Schnur Verluste im Falle eines Hängers. 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## Cormoraner (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

Ich nutze einen doppelten, verbesserten Clinch und ohne mich zu sehr mit der Theorie außernander zu setzen, hat dieser sich am Meisten in der Praxis bewährt. Ebenso beim Walleransitzen oder Waller Spinnfischen. 
Gepaart mit einer gesunden Priese "lieber zu stark, als zu schwach" (egal welcher Zielfisch!) Mentalität, werdet ihr nie Probleme haben. Meine Schnüre reißen nie an den Knoten, auch ohne No Knot Verbinder. Ich arbeite im Allgemeinn auch ohne Sollbruchstellen da ich immer stärker fische als sein müsste.


----------



## Weißtanne (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

Ich nutze sowohl Knotenlosverbinder als auch die üblichen Knotenverbindungen,wenn ich mal eine Montage verloren habe (gerissen ist),war das zu 99,99999% meine Schlampigkeit.Meiner Erfahrung nach muss ich alles ordentlich ausarbeiten, sorgfältig sein und eine gute Bremseinstellung haben und dann lüpp dat! ob so oder so. 
Wenn mich mein Erinnerungsvermögen nicht in Stich lässt gab es mit dem Erscheinen der Knotenlosverbinder( müsste so um 1990 gewesen sein) in Deutschland als Geflecht fast nur Dacron Schnüre zum Big Game fischen (die älteren unter uns können sich daran vielleicht noch erinnern) und noch nicht die heute verwendeten Geflochtenen "Hight-Tec" Leinen.Die KV wurden also ursprünglich für die Monoschnüre in den Angelgeschäften angepriesen.Damit sollte die bei den damaligen Monoschnüren schlechtere  Knotenfestigkeit erhöht werden.


----------



## Chamberlain (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Knotenlosverbinder!*

Ich hatte 1990 zufällig diese Knotenlos-Verbinder in die Hand bekommen.
Das waren noch sehr kleine Modelle.
Die eigneten sich nur für dünnere Monoschnüre (Geflecht gab es ja noch nicht).
Okay, das funktionierte, doch das gelbe vom Ei war das auch nicht.
Beim kapitalen Hänger riss die Schnur halt auch.
Wo ist letztendlich doch eh egal !
Beim normalen angeln und fangen brachten die Verbinder rein gar nix !
Etwa 2 Jahre später bekam ich dann größere Modelle.
Damit konnte man die damals in Norwegen üblichen dicken Monoschnüren anbinden.
Aber so richtig doll war datt auch nicht.
Kam öfter vor, das sich das ganze von alleine aufdröselte !
Wahrscheinlich waren die Schnüre damals zu steif ! ?

Seit 1994 verwende ich die Verbinder mit geflochtener Schnur.
Das haute gut hin und ich bin dabei geblieben !
Die ersten Geflechte, die man seiner Zeit in D kaufen konnte,
kann man wirklich nicht mit den heutigen High-Tec Schnüren vergleichen.
Aber eins hat sich seit damals überhaupt nicht verändert,
die fehlende Abriebfestigkeit der Geflechte.
Und da nützen auch nicht irgendwelche groß angekündigten neuen
Versiegelungsverfahren !


----------

